# Preparation for Communion



## Scott (Mar 2, 2004)

Do you prepare yourself for commuion along the lines directed by the Westminster Larger Catechism?

Q. 171. How are they that receive the sacrament of the Lord's supper to prepare themselves before they come unto it?
A. They that receive the sacrament of the Lord's supper are, before they come, to prepare themselves thereunto, by examining themselves of their being in Christ, of their sins and wants; of the truth and measure of their knowledge, faith, repentance; love to God and the brethren, charity to all men, forgiving those that have done them wrong; of their desires after Christ, and of their new obedience; and by renewing the exercise of these graces, by serious meditation, and fervent prayer.


----------



## sastark (Mar 2, 2004)

I answered &quot;Yes&quot; even though I could improve on the serious meditation and fervent prayer front.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 2, 2004)

We use 1 Corinthians 11 and have a time of prayer and examination before partaking at our church. And the Supper is observed after the message so that the Holy Spirit might use the Word preached to convict and encourage us as we ask Him to search us and try us!

Phillip


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 2, 2004)

I prepare, but certainly I could work more diligently at it. I like Brakel's meditations on his chapters on the Lord's Supper in his &quot;Christian's Reasonable Service.&quot; Definitely helps get you in the right frame of mind.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 3, 2004)

On days that we would have the Lord's Supper, my wife and I would take a few pages from Edward Reynold's &quot;Mediatations on the Lord's Supper&quot; and read and discuss it. That helped.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

We have communion every week. We prepare by reminding ourselves that is is not our table. It is Christ's table. And He has invited us to come and eat with Him.
We bring nothing to the meal but our sin.


The Lamb invites us to His meal,
in white garments, radiant and pure,
He feeds us bread in the wilderness,
He gives us his blood to drink, 
and we live in God.


----------



## default (Apr 3, 2004)

I celebrate the communion during passover. Throughout the year I examine myself. Even more so in the past several months. Purging out that which is poisen. We are to keep short accounts with God. It is through continuous prayer that He can shew us more immediately our sins, sometimes even while engaged therein. As we grow and mature in Grace, in the Lord, things that were allowed yesterday for us, today may not be. 

Lord, examine my heart, cleanse me with your word. 

Renewing our mind, not just daily, but several times a day, not to be conformed to this world is essential to daily living!


----------



## ARStager (Jan 10, 2005)

I recommend both John Owen's _Sacramental Discourses_ and Thomas Watson's _The Lord's Supper_ for preparation. They are both quite practical --- that is, theological but toward a meditative and preparatory end.


----------

